# Missouri woman kills boyfriend with a sword?



## Melensdad

For the record she is not one of my fencing students.  

But damn, heck of a way to kill someone, and on Christmas eve.  I wonder what he did?  

Ho Ho Ho










						Woman accused of killing boyfriend with sword on Christmas Eve
					

Police said they found the suspect standing outside her boyfriend’s home Friday night, covered in blood.




					www.fox5ny.com
				





Woman accused of killing boyfriend with sword on Christmas Eve​
*CAPE GIRARDEAU, Mo.* - Police in Missouri arrested 32-year-old Brittany Wilson on Christmas Eve for the stabbing death of her boyfriend.

According to a news release, police found Wilson standing outside her boyfriend’s home Friday night at 11:05, covered in blood. KFVS reported officers spotted a sword on the lawn.

While authorities questioned Wilson outside, investigators made their way inside to discover the body of a deceased male in the basement. Police said the body had suffered a fresh stab wound.

Authorities have not yet identified the victim, waiting for his family to be notified of his death.





Brittany Wilson, 32, is accused of killing her boyfriend with a sword on Christmas Eve. (Source: Cape Girardeau Police Department)
Police arrested Wilson and transported her to the Cape Girardeau municipal jail. Prosecutors presented the case to Judge Frank E. Miller who issued a warrant on Wilson for first-degree murder and armed criminal action.

She’s being held on a $2 million bond.


----------



## Ceee

At first I was going to make light of this and say...Maybe she didn't get what she wanted for Christmas.

From ABC News..."Wilson told police that she and Foster had taken methamphetamine earlier in the day. She also told investigators that she believed Foster had several other entities living in his body, and she was setting him free by stabbing him."
.......
I know next to nothing about methamphetamines, but it must be some seriously bad stuff.


----------



## pirate_girl

Looks happy about it in that mug shot.


----------



## Ironman

Ceee said:


> .......
> I know next to nothing about methamphetamines, but it must be some seriously bad stuff.


I knew/worked with a guy that was a police officer down in Florida. He said he was being attacked by a guy whacked out on meth. He kept shooting and the guy kept coming in squishy blood soaked carpet. He had to tell him he was dead before he went down lol.


----------



## Ceee

pirate_girl said:


> Looks happy about it in that mug shot.


She sure does.  Don't get me wrong.  I'm not saying that I feel any sympathy for her at all.  If you put that kind of stuff in your body, then I guess you just have to suffer the consequences.



Ironman said:


> He had to tell him he was dead before he went down


It just must make you crazy.  I know nothing about it.


----------



## echo

She looks like someone to me that should be put on probation.

(special treatment)


----------



## J.J. McDaniels

Good grief. It's a mugshot. Not a photo OP. Bet she won't still be smiling when she's wearing prison stripes.


----------



## echo

This is probably ok in some areas.


----------



## Ceee

echo said:


> This is probably ok in some areas.


Where?
That kind of stuff is not ok in my world.  She intentionally ingested methamphetamines and murdered somebody.  
Probation?  I don't think so.


----------



## loboloco

Would this be considered a whack attack?


----------



## Matt Dillon

This is why State Mental Hospitals need to be reopened.


----------



## Lenny

Matt Dillon said:


> This is why State Mental Hospitals need to be reopened.


I agree.  As we all know, mental hospitals were shut down to allow crimes, especially with guns, then the government can use that excuse for more laws.


----------



## Matt Dillon

Lenny said:


> I agree.  As we all know, mental hospitals were shut down to allow crimes, especially with guns, then the government can use that excuse for more laws.


I think that's more of an unintended consequence..maybe.

IMO, the main goal was for Big Pharma to sell "chemical restraint" pills in lieue of 4 walls and padded cells.


----------



## Lenny

Matt Dillon said:


> I think that's more of an unintended consequence..maybe.
> 
> IMO, the main goal was for Big Pharma to sell "chemical restraint" pills in lieue of 4 walls and padded cells.


Or both.  Remember Fast & Furious was a deliberate excuse to make more gun laws.


----------

